# looking for chicken coops



## captjeffelder (Jan 1, 2011)

I have been trying to purchase chicken coops for a while now but havent been able to find any. If anyone knows of any available I would deeply appreciate it.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Look in this forum for Capy Mike Lilly. Send him a PM


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Chicken coops*

I have chicken coops for sale $75 each. Call me at 251-747-5751
Thanks:thumbup:


----------

